# Microsoft Admits to Huge Security Flaw in Internet Explorer



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

Microsoft has warned consumers that a vulnerability in its Internet Explorer browser could let hackers gain access and user rights to their computer.

The flaw affects Internet Explorer (IE) versions 6 to 11 and Microsoft said it was aware of "limited, targeted attacks" to exploit it.

MS is going out of their way to SCARE XP users primarily but all other users as well (No wonder users are turning to Apple)

See / Read More...
Time.com

BBC Technology News


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

HOBOcs said:


> The flaw affects Internet Explorer (IE) versions 6 to 11 and Microsoft said it was aware of "limited, targeted attacks" to exploit it.





HOBOcs said:


> MS is going out of their way to SCARE XP users primarily but all other users as well (No wonder users are turning to Apple)


Really? Because versions 9 to 11 are NOT available on Windows XP, those are only available on Windows Vista, 7, 8, and 8.1. How is this Microsoft going out of their way to scare XP users?

FYI there are many alternative browsers available for Windows XP that users should have been using for a long time as the IE8 in Windows XP hasn't been a modern browser in a very long time.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

So how serious are these alerts? Should us IE 11 users switch to something else until this is resolved?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Probably.... There's this...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, most sites and articles suggest using another browser until the patch is released. On Windows XP you should not be using IE at all, ever.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Still not fixed - almost a week now! Come on Microsoft, get with it - you screwed up Windows 8.1 Update 1 enough for many - now this......and I'm one of those users who usually stand up for Microsoft. You've got problems......


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I received a patch for the a couple of days ago.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

LauraMJ said:


> I received a patch for the a couple of days ago.


If you are talking about KB2961887 for Flash Player - that is NOT a patch for the Windows Internet Explorer problem. That patch from Adobe and IE problem just coincidentally happened at the same time. Please don't think you are secure because of that! Use EMET or another browser like Chrome or Firefox until it is fixed. Look around Google Search and you will see Microsoft has not yet found a way to fix it, only a workaround like EMET or disabling Adobe Flash Plugin.

http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/no-internet-explorer-bug-isnt-fixed-despite-reports-n92426


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I haven't used IE in years.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

LauraMJ said:


> I haven't used IE in years.


I guess my advice is for all the others in here who do use Internet Explorer then. I just want to warn them not to feel secure because of your post!


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

OK - Microsoft has just issued a patch to fix vulnerability of Internet Explorer KB2964358 has been issued - may require a restart of your pc. Supposedly this is to fix the security flaw. Think I will continue to use Firefox for a while just to be sure.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Is there one for download to fix XP's IE seeing how they do not want to have the MS Update work on it.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Looks like it's affecting XP, too.....Here


----------



## melen001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Good to know about this Microsoft update. I find it strange that it wasn't installed automatically by Microsoft (Windows). I guess they know what they're doing. Sometimes i ask myself, do they really know??? Good news for XP users..... you can also use the update...

*Get update patch HERE >>>>>>* https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/ms14-021


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just read on CNet.com the IE Patch is also available for Windows XP Users. I just installed it on my XP Computers from Windows Update even though i've been using Google Chrome for the past 3-5 years.


----------

